
Show HN: Get a phone call when a stock hits a certain price - TheStockAlarms
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/stock-alarm-market-alerts/id1465535138
======
_____smurf_____
nice! which technology do you use for Phone Calls (is it Twillio)?

